# Bass Fishing, Altamaha River.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I know, It's fresh water, but what the hey...

Had a wonderful day on the water today...nice weather, and a very productive day of fishing, as my partner and I kept a limit of 20 bass. All were between 2-4 pounds. Released another 10 or so. 

Most fish were caught on soft plastics, but a couple hit crankbaits. They were holding around creek mouths in fast moving water, and under willow trees on the shallow banks.

The most interesting catch of the day was a small gator (about 4-5 feet) that bit my Floatin' Worm under a bunch of willows. Pretty good fighter, he was, but he played out quick. He finally just came to the side of the boat, and was released. 

The fishin' is getting good on all of Georgia's rivers, most have been at or near flood for most of the summer, and are finally getting "right".......

RR


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds like fun RR. Been fishing the Chattahoochee up here lately. Been catching lots of trout off mepps spinner baits. I'm getting a itch for the surf though so, hopefully I can put a trip together for the fall run. Hopefully the bull reds will be around. But, can't complain fishing is fishing and I'm just happy to be able to wet a line and enjoy the water regardless.


----------

